# World Wide crew members served on World Renown 1977?



## shaun watson (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi im trying to fin members of world wide who served with my father dennys watson does any of the followin names bring back any memories
Peter Reynolds
Ken Moors
Peter Gregory
John Dickinson
kiu Chun Ming
Lau Chung Hui
uv Rege
Tsui Man fay
please get in touch thank you rgds 
shaun watson


----------

